# [313] It's official...Itachi is the weaker in Akatsuki



## andoliveira4 (Jun 30, 2006)

Sasori can erase a country
Kisame can erase a continent with a giant tsunami of 500m at 300km/h
Dediara can blow a village
Kakuzo can stop a biju made of flames with his hands without get hurt
Hidan probably won that battle vs full sized Niibi 
*Itachi can...well....he run from Gai, he run from jiraya and draw with kakashi *

its clear now...he is by far the worst

Uchihas without tricks like use drugs, kill friends, or use cursed seals are nothing

I loose my hopes in this clan


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 30, 2006)

andoliveira4 said:
			
		

> Kisame can erase a continent with a giant tsunami of 500m at 300km/h


Yeah...right.....


----------



## Woofie (Jun 30, 2006)

This is the worst thread I've ever seen.


----------



## Segan (Jun 30, 2006)

How I can say it....your way of interpreting things is amazing, truly amazing...

Anyway, I disagree


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jun 30, 2006)

andoliveira4 said:
			
		

> Sasori can erase a country
> Kisame can erase a continent with a giant tsunami of 500m at 300km/h
> Dediara can blow a village
> Kakuzo can stop a biju made of flames with his hands without get hurt
> ...


That seems a bit better.


----------



## Akatsuki Representative (Jun 30, 2006)

Itachi isn't as gangsta as the rest.


----------



## Jonas (Jun 30, 2006)

Such a flamebait ando. I feel sorry for you. 

I might as well pull a nice quote as an answer to this thread: 

"Don't argue with fools. They'll only drag you down to their level and beat you with experience"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2006)

Itachi seems weaker than Sasori, but we have only seen a glimmer of what he is capable of.

Itachi is more of a solo guy, I think. He could solo any one of the people you listed. He can do small groups of skilled ninjas (Uchiha Clan), but probably not an entire country like Sasori. Sasori is geared for mass destruction, Itachi isn't.

However, one Amaterasu, and Sasori is dead.

Itachi > any single ninja, except Sandaime Prime, and perhaps AL.


----------



## Jonas (Jun 30, 2006)

We have not information on how strong the inhabitants of the country was, nor do we have information on how big the country was. We do know though, that the Uchiha was the strongest clan throughout the world.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 30, 2006)

Yeh he whoops Neji any day of the weak regardless.


----------



## Jonas (Jun 30, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Yeh he whoops Neji any day of the weak regardless.


Nonsense. 

Neji = Bijuu level (and beyond) 

Itachi = genin/chuunin level...


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 30, 2006)

andoliveira4 said:
			
		

> Itachi can...well....he run from Gai


cant argue with that..


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 30, 2006)

andoliveira4 said:
			
		

> *Itachi can...well....he run from Gai, he run from jiraya and draw with kakashi *


I suppose he can tie with Kakashi if he wants. But he can also stomp Kakashi like nobody's business; he has done so both times they've fought.
Oh and, Itachi can also kill the strongest clan in Konoha. At age 13.



> I loose my hopes in this clan


Never heard that one before!


----------



## MadeUpFacts (Jun 30, 2006)

I've never seen anyone so in tune with my thinking!


----------



## Gunners (Jun 30, 2006)

It is like this, he is greater than Orochimaru, who i guess could whoop on many Akatsuki members singly. Since he is greater than Orochimaru, regardless i hold him in high regards. I suppose weaknesses etc come into play, but i would not say he is the weakest Akatsuki member.

I would say he is the second strongest, when he ran from Gai, Kisame also ran, he takes orders from Itachi. Oh and do, explain how his fight with Kakashi was a draw.

I guess Kakashi beating happened so fast you probably missed it. They sparred Kakashi was being overwhelmed somewhat by Itachi, Itachi decided to end things quick, he made Kakashi his bitch for 72 hours in the space of 3 seconds.

I am no real fan of Itachi, but this to me is a degree of stupidity. Itachi does not have curse seal, we haven't seen him take drugs, he killed his freind, so what, look at X he trained to get his jutsu. Killing his freinds can be classed as training somewhat, it wouldn't have been an easy thing to do.


----------



## Chi (Jun 30, 2006)

andoliveira4 said:
			
		

> Sasori can erase a country
> Kisame can erase a continent with a giant tsunami of 500m at 300km/h
> Dediara can blow a village
> Kakuzo can stop a biju made of flames with his hands without get hurt
> ...


 
Corrected for you  

BTW.. Notice I marked the word "probably" with bold.
This little word just turned whole your thread into the speculation..


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 30, 2006)

even with all your arguments theres still no one who can beat itachi. how can you even judge the man when hes never even shown his capacities, cause hes never had to. even the great sandaime would be dead in a short fight. same for oro or any aka member except for maybe the leader, except MAYBE that is. theres still no one who can beat his MS, and he probably wouldnt even need it against 99.9% of all the character, even aka members included. wihth it, one blink your direction and your dead.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 30, 2006)

lmao good joke ando. You know Itachi is the strongest in the akatsuki, maybe the leader is stronger, and that's a big maybe. ya heard!!!!


----------



## andoliveira4 (Jun 30, 2006)

actually Uchihas are not the best:



Even itachi think they are shit....also just a little number of uchihas could actually active sharigan, is easy for anyone kill that clan

look its simple...compare itachi with anyone in akatsuki...he is by far the weaker

also his only way of win, make him blind...he is a joke

Kabuto said that orochimaru was the weaker in akatsuki, that's why itachi wins

1 Vs 1 he is also ridiculous...if u dont look in his eyes, its over sharigan dont works for nothing 

he must be friend of the owner, because i can't understand why he is a member of this organization


----------



## SaiST (Jun 30, 2006)

andoliveira4 said:
			
		

> actually Uchihas are not the best:


And half a decade later, he acknowledges that the Uchiha was Konoha's strongest clan.

He calls the clan pitiful because they were wasting their potential. Wasting their potential, secrets about their bloodline that were never explored, or disclosed outside of their clan, yet they were still the top clan in Konoha. What does that tell you, ando?

Stop using that image as a means to play them down. The Uchiha was Konoha's strongest clan.



> _Kabuto said that orochimaru was the weaker in akatsuki_


And stop making stuff up.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 30, 2006)

> Even itachi think they are shit....also just a little number of uchihas could actually active sharigan, is easy for anyone kill that clan



Wait Itachi thinking something to be shit is a bad thing, look at the level he is at, people feared the Uchiha clan all over, the fact that he whiped them out and called them pathetic is merit to him. Something which others fear is pathetic for him.



> look its simple...compare itachi with anyone in akatsuki...he is by far the weaker



No he isn't, we have barely seen anything from Itachi, he ran from Jiraiya but in fairness why fight when you can possibly loose, when you can be patient and have a maximum chance at sucess. Other times we say him in action was against kakashi, well we know what happened there. 30% he gave reasonable trouble for Kakashi and Naruto, though once the genjutsu was over they dealt with him.



> also his only way of win, make him blind...he is a joke



It isn't the only way he could win, he has a fucking Sharingan, learn that he spends time with Akatsuki who probably have the most fucked up Jutsu out there, he leaves his 3 tome sharigan which is good for copying jutsus on. I doubt ms is the only way he can kill someone. Look at it this way, Shisue pretty good Uchiha he killed him before he got ms. Look at it this way, he was not flashing MS on earlier missions in Konoha, yet he was still seen as great. MS is just his power house Jutsu's which he would use in a higher tier fight. Compared to some jutsu's the draw back is less.



> 1 Vs 1 he is also ridiculous...if u dont look in his eyes, its over sharigan dont works for nothing



Not looking in someones eyes shows you are intemidated, you also don't see properly, you don't look at his eyes, that doesn't work quite well he can use his finger also. It works for a lot of things, he can predict movements before it actually happens, giving him a high advantage, one case.



> he must be friend of the owner, because i can't understand why he is a member of this organization



I will tell you, he can easily bitch slap a lot of people, you don't make it to Akatsuki for being weak. The leader saw Kakashi as a pest not a threat, yet so it is likely his members are greater than the pest Kakashi was.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 30, 2006)

the clan is pathetic because they value the strength of the group and not the individual. second, if you don't look into itachi's eyes how the hell are you going to follow his movements? itachi is by far the most deadly akatsuki member. ya heard!


----------



## andoliveira4 (Jun 30, 2006)

i will watch Argentina X Germany now but i came here just to say something fast that i read:



> itachi is by far the most deadly akatsuki member. ya heard!



Some says: "Hey dont look in his eyes and tsukiomi is useless"

Some says: "Hey dont look...actually run...wait...Deidara will blow the village nothing can be donne U GONNA DIE!!!"

itachi is the less deadly akatsuki member

*later i will be back*


----------



## Archer (Jun 30, 2006)

i'm not sure just how powerful he'd be in terms of taking on village (i assume he can hold his own), but who cares. what makes itachi great is his ability in one on one fights. that's where he's head over heels above the rest.


----------



## tmmyc (Jun 30, 2006)

Seriously, how can you respond to something so air-tight?


----------



## geminis (Jun 30, 2006)

This is just Blasphemy!

Ando, Itachi owns you period......A cartoon drawing owns you like you owe him 40 percent profit! Itachi is like "F U pay me!


----------



## Zhero (Jun 30, 2006)

Itachi isnt weaker, he jus doest like to waste charka to fight battles he thinks that are a waste of time


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 30, 2006)

andoliveira4 said:
			
		

> Dediara can blow a village


I know he looks like a girl but that's just unnecessary. I know this is a joke and all but Itachi is always being held back. I can't wait to see him go all out, it's going to be crazy.


----------



## Shiftless Kunoichi (Jun 30, 2006)

Again, I think you're kinda right, Ando.  

Well, the general idea, anyway.  But Itachi isn't less deadly by lack of power, but more because of his attitude.  Sasori, Deidara, and Kisame are more the type to go around destroying stuff while Itachi remains passive.  If Itachi wanted to start killing people and taking down countries, I'm sure he has it in him...somewhere...maybe.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jun 30, 2006)

lmfao....this guy is hilarious....


You forgot to mention that itachi blind, and AL youndamie stronger than orochimaru and kisame who are stronger than itachi.  Itachi weak because look at his eye, it red and he blind can't see.  Hidan stake hands through nibi and stab self in chest, itachi loose to kakashi and run from jiraiya.  jiraiya weak than orochimaru and sasuke say orochimaru stronger than gai.


----------



## geminis (Jun 30, 2006)

^ Exactly....Itachi can basically mirror any jutsu's thrown at him except the uncopiable ones and can even counter jutsu. Itachi going all out will probably be the most impressive set of skills and fighting panels we'll see until AL decides to take his robe off. Chiyo said it herself, if it's one on one, against an uchiha it's better to run. She also said that Itachi is more than just genjutsu implying that he is some type of powerhouse. Kakashi praises Itachi and so does Oro. All these ninjas are legendary and know what they're talking about the hype is for a reason. Itachi is a hardcore bastard just accept it. He's the smallest akatsuki yet you have guys like Kisame (a fuckin monster) looking up to him. Not to undermine Kisame for this but I'm sure he has seen Itachi in a serious fight. Kisame even says that Itachi is usually cruel to his opponents meaning that Itachi seems to like to torture his victims with genjutsus harmful to the mind.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 30, 2006)

if you don't look into itachi's eyes, you're as good as dead anyways. he can use 1 finger genjutsu on your ass. the only way to avoid his genjutsu is to not look at him at all, then you're still screwed, how do you fight against someone you can't look at? Gai's about the only person who can fight against itachi and he'd still die. Itachi is by far the strongest akatsuki we've seen so far, and that is no over statement, ya heard!


----------



## Supa Swag (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, if Ando says it then it must be true. I mean he's not exactly wrong.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Jun 30, 2006)

Andoliveira4 said:
			
		

> Uchihas without *tricks like* use drugs, *kill friends*, or use cursed seals are nothing



ROTFL. Certainly ando, killing you friend is a dirty trick


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 30, 2006)

Itachi is at the top of akatsuki. btw, uchiha's means sasuke in that case, since it was sasuke who "used" those things. apparantly tsunade saying he may have used drugs means he definately for sure 100% guranteed used drugs right? just like how, because Neji can see an exact amount further, he's that exact amount stronger? makes a lot of sense. I wish i was itachi so i could kill you for 3 days straight in a blink of an eye!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! argggggggggh. i'm so angry i could choke a mule!!!! whatever that means. 

sorry for the ranting, i'm just so happy germany scored. lmao. back to the point, Itachi is too strong to even fathom. let me ask you this? how the hell is hidan going to stop from being tsukiyomi'd? not look at him? how does he expect to defeat him then? wait till he goes blind? not to mention, any jutsu thrown at itachi, will be thrown right back.


----------



## gabha (Jun 30, 2006)

I posted this before in the Ando vs LoTU thread(my opinion about And's threads):

I really think it's funny that there are people who think that somehow, they can string together words in the English language that can change Ando's opinion about something after he wrote that the Databooks and Kishimoto are wrong. Or that Naruto's fight with Neji is filler.

I think that Ando is the Don Quixote of this forum. Even though he lives amongst us, he has his own world. Some people found that very amusing and went to a lot of trouble to come with elaborate charades with him as the star for them to pass time (in this case, increase post count). 

Ando is one of a kind. He seems too ludicrous to be true, and he gets away with it. No one was like that before him, and everyone who will try to be like that in the future will be branded an imitator. I think that is why he is one of the most, if not themost, quoted member on this forum.

A side note to team GB: please don't dumb down Ando's theories for the masses. It's his raw, unabashed style that attracted me. And I truly believe that, with persistence, it's only a matter of time before the rest of the forum follow.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 30, 2006)

ando thinks his crap thru alot.  

Itachi hasn't shown, as yet, an ability to destroy a whole country, like the other akatsuki have shown.  Nor do we know if Itachi is kage level, as we seen so far from all the known akatsuki.  

Itachi's fighting style doesn't seem suited to fighting too many (100s-1000s)enemies.  Though he can take kakashi and naruto on, and also the 2 jounin teachers, and also sasuke shown he can do do sword fighting and genjutsu at the same time.  

And he killed alot of non-sharingan users of his clan 

But he does have some bijuu controlling ability.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 30, 2006)

itachi does not have the pure massive scale destruction ability of most other Akatsuki, but he is definately the best 1v1 char so far.  Most the others dont even really seam like ninja, more like wrecking machines.  I doubt Sasori can be to sneaky in his giant scorpion puppet.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 30, 2006)

itachi can't be defeated by those worthless jutsus of sheer destruction, he's by far the most deadly shinobi in the narutoverse, that we know of.


----------



## andoliveira4 (Jun 30, 2006)

Itachi said: "Uchihas are the number 1 because of the MS"
Hiashi said: "Hyuugas are the number 1 because *we are Hyuugas*"

this is the difference...one use tricks the other don't



> And stop making stuff up.



Kabuto said on the bridge: "Orochimaru-sama is strong...even a akatsuki *can't kill him that easy*"

better putting...orochimaru < all

Look, itachi pointed his finger but just naruto fall in that shit both Sakura and Chyo blocked that crap

if u don't look in his eyes, he is over...



> doest like to waste charka to fight battles he thinks that are a waste of time



yes is a waste of time u use a amaterasu and kill jiraya instand of use this in a wall

in my country i call this *COWARD*

Face the reality

Itachi dont have chakra
itachi is blind
itachi is an uchiha

he can't be the top...he is just like sasuke...he need tricks to be at the same level as kiba


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 30, 2006)

itachi is stronger than anyone we've seen in akatsuki, just because he doesn't blow shit up doesn't mean he isn't strong. in fact, he's probably also the smartest akatsuki member along side being the strongest so far. thanks ando, you're right, itachi is the strongest in akatsuki.

edit* how do you get orochimaru > all from, even akatsuki would have trouble killing orochimaru-sama? it means they'd have trouble idi..... ando.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 30, 2006)

> itachi does not have the pure massive scale destruction ability of most other Akatsuki, but he is definately the best 1v1 char so far. Most the others dont even really seam like ninja, more like wrecking machines. I doubt Sasori can be to sneaky in his giant scorpion puppet.


 


> itachi can't be defeated by those worthless jutsus of sheer destruction, he's by far the most deadly shinobi in the narutoverse, that we know of.



just bc there ultimate techniques are insanely powerful doesn't mean they aren't ninjas.  Sasori doesn't have to sneak around in the scorpio suit, he can take the body of any of his puppets and go around like that.  We couldn't distinguish his puppet head from a real head.  WIth his poisons and just some aiming he is already a great assasin, if u neeed a 1 on 1 fight, his true puppet defeats most in 1 on 1 (chiyo + sakura is 2 on 1, and he still dealt them both death blows).

Any akatsuki using 10-20% of his ability is awesome in ninja missions and 1 on 1.  There trump cards are just there ultimate ninjutsu so to speak, the height of there ability


----------



## andoliveira4 (Jun 30, 2006)

Simulation: Itachi X kisame

itachi: "What the fuck man i'm the number one, u can't beat me because i'm an uchiha"

Kisame: "Ok so i will not look in your eyes"

itachi thinks: **Oh Man its over i'm gonna die**

Itachi says: "So please kisame i'm 1 vs 1 fighter let's fight like that okay"

So then kisame punches itachi and then half os his bones are now broken

So then itachi beggs for a long range fight

Itachi say: "I will use AMATERASU"

so then amaterasu's flames drown in a tsunami created with half of the pacific ocean

*IF* for a miracle of god unkowed for human kind itachi scapes 

he will need scape also from 500 "Taiju Mizu Bunshin kamikaze no jutsu" exploding in itachi's direction all this with his chakra been sucked all the time


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 30, 2006)

great simulation, as much as i'd like to believe that's how things would go, it definately would not. do you even consider tactics, battle strategy and over all ability when you think of this crap? first, itachi is far surperior to kisame, kisame said that itachi can fight level with jiraiya and kisame himself could not. second, itachi is smarter than kisame, so he'd outsmart him. third, kisame wouldn't be able to throw any jutsu against itachi because it would be rendered useless, itachi can copy it easily. fourthly, itachi doesn't need to ask him if he wants to get caught in genjutsu, kisame is fairly weak against a genjutsu user, like kurenai. itachi doesn't need eye contact to perform genjutsu, just tsukiyomi. lastly, itachi is faster than kisame, hand seal speed and overall body speed. so kisame would die. in anycase you're right ando, itachi is the strongest of akatsuki. thanks.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 30, 2006)

> Simulation: Itachi X kisame
> 
> itachi: "What the fuck man i'm the number one, u can't beat me because i'm an uchiha"
> 
> ...




Thats exactly how I see the fight playing out.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 30, 2006)

ummm if kisame used a huge wave against itachi, itachi would send it right back. he can copy the jutsu.... moro....... now, what the hell is kisame going to look at when he's not looking at itachi's eyes? the ground, his feet, he can't counter like that, kisame would be easy picking for someone of itachi's skill (strongest of akatsuki). so yes, itachi is the strongest


----------



## Draffut (Jun 30, 2006)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> just bc there ultimate techniques are insanely powerful doesn't mean they aren't ninjas.  Sasori doesn't have to sneak around in the scorpio suit, he can take the body of any of his puppets and go around like that.  We couldn't distinguish his puppet head from a real head.  WIth his poisons and just some aiming he is already a great assasin, if u neeed a 1 on 1 fight, his true puppet defeats most in 1 on 1 (chiyo + sakura is 2 on 1, and he still dealt them both death blows).
> 
> Any akatsuki using 10-20% of his ability is awesome in ninja missions and 1 on 1.  There trump cards are just there ultimate ninjutsu so to speak, the height of there ability



to take over a puppet, he still has to exist somewhere else, with that puppet.  What about Deidara?   We did not see any "ninja"-esque technques from him.  just bird, bomb, bomb, really big-ass bomb.  Kisame and Kakuzu are both big hulking guys, not very fit for sneaking anywhere. Kisame's "powerful' attacks (spit-a-lake) are not to easy to do without being noticed.  Itachi could pull off a mean MS attack without anyone else knowing.  Sasori is probobly the only guy who could kill as well as Itachi without creating hell all around him.

Itachi's MS would own any other ataksuki shown so far, save maybe Sasori... since his body is a puppets we dont know if it would work.  He has also shown to be faster then any other member (speed is very yimportant to a ninja).  And if Amaretsu is his "ultimate" technique... it's a 1 shot 1 kill move.

I dont personally think Itachi is the best in Akatsuki, but you guys are giving him far to little credit.



			
				andoliveira4 said:
			
		

> Simulation: Itachi X kisame
> 
> itachi: "What the fuck man i'm the number one, u can't beat me because i'm an uchiha"
> 
> ...



You forgot that itachi is faster then Kisame, and any moves Kisame uses besides his sword, Itachi can return.  Also, no way some water is powerful enough to put out Amaterasu.  Lastly, we have no idea if Kisame has any way of even knowing how to fight withotu looking at his opponents eyes.  and with his speed it would be almost impossible to do it watchign his feet.


----------



## Neji (Jun 30, 2006)

> he will need scape also from 500 "Taiju Mizu Bunshin kamikaze no jutsu"


 
 great theory ando


i disagree


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 30, 2006)

Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> great theory ando
> 
> 
> i disagree



what a surprise, uchiha itachi comes in and states nothing. again. the only akatsuki members that would present a problem, are deidara, who can fly, and sasori, who has and can hid in his puppets. hidan and kakuzu i don't know their abilities, but if they look at itachi, they're done for.


edit* yeah yeah yeah, stop your bitching, uchiha itachi, i see it now........ that sneak attack jutsu.


----------



## Neji (Jun 30, 2006)

> what a surprise, uchiha itachi comes in and states nothing. again.


 
i was actually gonna edit it, i wa getting to that...


so on topic....you know it was actually itachi who did the "Taiju Mizu Bunshin kamikaze no jutsu" ........

even if i tried, there's no way i can say itachi is weak , his only problem is that he lacks chakra and proper sight

besides that he is stronger than sasorsi, deidara and hidan

and equal, maybe stronger to Kisame and Kakuzu.....


----------



## geminis (Jun 30, 2006)

Theres thread on Ando vs LOTU!? Can somebody point me to the direction of that thread?


----------



## andoliveira4 (Jun 30, 2006)

look who cares if itachi is faster

Yondaime was faster than kyuubi but she was so powerfull that speed was uselees against her

what speed would do against a man who can destroy a continent with just one single attack

he dont need even concentrate in the target he just need to use the jutsu and destroy evrything


----------



## Darku (Jun 30, 2006)

Ando, no use telling me I'm wrong, i belive in this:







After seeing this you must agree with me!
No chance...

I agree, itachi is weaker in Akatsuki but he kills neji so neji is weaker too.

You can't disagree this is logic.

I belive in this.


----------



## andoliveira4 (Jun 30, 2006)

> I posted this before in the Ando vs LoTU thread(my opinion about And's threads):
> 
> I really think it's funny that there are people who think that somehow, they can string together words in the English language that can change Ando's opinion about something after he wrote that the Databooks and Kishimoto are wrong. Or that Naruto's fight with Neji is filler.
> 
> ...



thanks man is good to know that some people here dont hate me


----------



## Draffut (Jun 30, 2006)

andoliveira4 said:
			
		

> look who cares if itachi is faster
> 
> Yondaime was faster than kyuubi but she was so powerfull that speed was uselees against her
> 
> ...



Well then, i guess Kisame is far, far weaker then Deidara, becuase dei could just fly over, drop a bomb, and Kisame is dead.  You are exagerating Kisame's power far to much.  a continent! please get real, he may be a chakra monster but he has nowhere near that level (Or anything except maybe a released Bijuu does)  Also, i forgot that noone in Honoha knows how to talk on water.  Itachi just needs to get in the air for a few seconds (no problem) then land on hte water, and stand there.  and using his Sharingan he can turn any offensive water attack against Kisame.  also using speed, he can get up close and Sharingan his butt so fast Kisame wont even have time to piss his pants with a second tsumani.


----------



## andoliveira4 (Jun 30, 2006)

actually this is the real simulation


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 30, 2006)

wow, is all I have to say. Itachi would kill kisame, but that's not even what we're talking about, Itachi is far from the weakest in akatsuki, he's probably the strongest of the bunch. Since you don't even listen to logic or reason, then i have nothing else to say in this thread, i've already stated above, that kisame, wouldn't stand a chance, itachi is too fast, too smart, he can copy kisame's jutsus, he can put kisame in genjutsu, which has been proven effective against him. Itachi would win, thus proving that itachi is not the weakest in akatsuki. thank you and good night, you've all been great.


----------



## Darku (Jun 30, 2006)

No, what would happen is:


----------



## Draffut (Jun 30, 2006)

Sasori is the only one shown who would be able to stand up to Itachi.  Zetsu\Kakuzu are both maybe's, We will have to wait and see there full potential.

Darku, Itachi cant's copy Byakugan's power to see Chakra points, so it cant copy that bloodline power.  the fight would end up exactly as you showed, except a moon god illison at the end.  GL spinning out of that.


----------



## Darku (Jun 30, 2006)

I know, what itachi copies is how to expell chakra from one's hand to hit chakra points, he then procceeds to attack the internal organs, for example the heart.


----------



## Fader101 (Jun 30, 2006)

Itachi isn't weak. 

When Itachi fought Naruto, Kakashi, Sakura, and Chiyo it was just a fake clone thing. Meaning that wasn''t his full strength. Also in that fight it proved that Itachi is the shit at hyponothsising people because no one knew that he could hyponothsis people (Naruto) with just a wave of his finger. 

No one but maybe a blind person or another Uchiha can fight off Itachi's Tsukiyomi. We don't even really know what Itachi can do maybe he can put someone under genjutsu using sound. Uchiha's are the strongest because they have the copy ability. Itachi probably has a shit load of moves that he has shown yet.

I don't even think that Itachi has even fought anyone seriously, we haven't even seen a real battle that Itachi wants to fight in (except for Sasuke) everytime we see him fight (Itachi vs Kakashi/Gai/Kuernai/Jiraiya/Naruto) he had something else more important to do. 

In the Itachi vs Kakashi/Kurenai/Gai fight he left the fight because he was looking for Naruto. In Itachi vs Naruto/Kakashi fight his job was to just keep them busy while Akatsuki took the Shukaku out of Gaara. 

(The only time I think that we have seen a glimpse of Itachi serious was when Jiraiya was going to fight him and when he got angry about being acused of killing his friend)

A Hyuuga fighting a Uchiha will probably never happen. The Uchiha's were the number 1 clan in Konoha. And the only reason they aren't number 1 any more is because their clan is no more. Itachi killed them all. But they got that title as number one for a reason because of MS and the techniques that can be used because of MS--Tsukiyomi, Amaterasu, and who knows what else.

The Uchiha's are know for genjutsu use as their number 1 strongest technique. But they aren't limited to genjutsu use only. They can copy Ninjutsu and Taijutsu. And guess what else they can do....PREDICT MOVES.
The one thing that can stop an Uchiha is Keke genkai and the Uchiha's not training his body for speed and strength. And also if the Uchiha does train his mind.

So let's say that Itachi fought a Hyuuga. Don't you think that Itachi would see the Hyuuga's movements coming. Hyuuga's fight with Taijutsu.....right. And Itachi is fast...right... come on you can't deny it......no one ever see his seals. So if Itachi has the ability to predict the movements and the speed to block and counter........I think the winner is clear.

Itachi could probably just use distance Ninjutsu techniques that he copyed to defeat the Hyuuga. Maybe some water techiques from the Mist village. because he showed that he can use them when he made water clones explode. Who knows maybe he would use the technique that Kisame and Zabuza used to encage Kakashi and Neji. Neji being the Hyuuga genius that he is looked pretty helpless in the water cage drowning. 

But to ague for the Hyuuga side

Itachi doesn't need to use genjutus to beat a Hyuuga. But let's say that Itachi does want to use his genjutsu techniques on a Hyuuga. Maybe the Hyuuga would be able to break the genjutsu becuase of their Chakra control abilities. Right.... you can break genjutsu with breaking the flow of chakra (that's what Chiyo/Sakura/Jaraiya/Kakashi was telling Naruto in the Itachi fight). But I don't think a Hyuuga would have the ability to break Tsukiyomi and not many people know about that technique so it would probably be too late because of the time of the Tsukiyomi world (That's probably why Uchiha's were the number 1 clan).

As for Itachi being the weakest in Akatsuki. Probably not somebody is probably weak against genjutsu and slower than Itachi (maybe Hidan). But I can't say for sure because it's too early because all the members weren't shown.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 30, 2006)

andoliveira4 said:
			
		

> what speed would do against a man who can destroy a continent with just one single attack


Have i missed some secret chapter or something?, where have you gotten this "Kisame can make tsunamis and destroy continents" shit from?


----------



## Shiftless Kunoichi (Jun 30, 2006)

KLoWn said:
			
		

> Have i missed some secret chapter or something?, where have you gotten this "Kisame can make tsunamis and destroy continents" shit from?



Either his mind, or a far-fetched interpretation of chapter 255-256.


----------



## NarutoPurePwnage (Jun 30, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> However, one Amaterasu, and Sasori is dead.


However, one rasengan, one chidori, one Kunei to the neck, touch of Sasori poision, Itachi is dead.


----------



## Neji (Jun 30, 2006)

> However, one rasengan, one chidori, one Kunei to the neck, touch of Sasori poision, Itachi is dead.


 
however 2 sharingans can evade all that.....


----------



## gabha (Jun 30, 2006)

geminis said:
			
		

> Theres thread on Ando vs LOTU!? Can somebody point me to the direction of that thread?



Here you go


----------



## Woofie (Jun 30, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> Thats exactly how I see the fight playing out.


The ando fanboyism isn't funny anymore...


----------



## okenshino (Jun 30, 2006)

i think its pretty hilarious hahahahahahahaha...
tajyuu mizu exploding bunshin 500 of them hahahaha...
and then that whole neji doing the kaiten to get rid of the amaterasu...
and then someone elses drawing of amaterasu roasting things...
good lord...
muy divertido...


----------



## Uchiha Brother (Jun 30, 2006)

andoliveira4 said:
			
		

> actually Uchihas are not the best:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Uchiha were Konoha's police force, the front line of Konohas defence and were ackknowledged as Konohas greatest clan repeatedly. 

The Hyuuga dont even allow their Main Branch family to become ninja. What does that mean? It means the hyuuga are so fucking afraid that their Main Branch members are going to be killed, they no longer let Main Branch Hyuugas serve Konoha as shinobi. So what good is a bloodline if its "protected" and its greatest members are not allowed to become shinobi...pretty fucking useless. If their is one clan in Konoha that was a waste it sure as hell wasnt the Uchiha 

Their are several instances were the Uchiha have been emphasized over the Hyuuga Sasuke's chunin exam final, Orochimaru dialogue, etc. Get over it. And dont use Neji as a basis for all Hyuugas, cause thats like saying Itachi is like all Uchiha, all the Nara are as smart as Shikamaru, etc. there are a lot of reasons for Uchiha bashing, but Hyuuga supremacy aint one of em


----------



## SLEDGE (Jun 30, 2006)

wtf?
if kisame uses tsunomi on a shinobi.... cant the shinobi just walk all over it? lol
(yeah i know he made the battlefield more sutible for him self  )


----------



## Sasori (Jun 30, 2006)

Darku said:
			
		

> I know, what itachi copies is how to expell chakra from one's hand to hit chakra points, he then procceeds to attack the internal organs, for example the heart.



No he can't, because it would be like sayin Itachi can copy Rasengan because he can copy how to swirl chakra in his hand, or he can perform Tsuande's punches because he can copy how to control his chakra perfectly...

They are all practiced and specialised techniques that cannot just be "copied" like u say...same goes for Jyuuken...


----------



## Neji (Jun 30, 2006)

> They are all practiced and specialised techniques that cannot just be "copied" like u say...same goes for Jyuuken...


 
just adding to this


becuase jyuuken is a bloodline related technique, and even though you dont directly need byakugan, the byakugan is necessay in order to preform it, just like chidori needs the sharingan to be able to used the right way


----------



## pavister (Jun 30, 2006)

Darku said:
			
		

> No, what would happen is:



i declare all battledome fights should be argued in this manner from this day forth

darku 2 - 1 ando4


----------



## Odlam (Jun 30, 2006)

This kind of things always happens in these series, everytime a new villain shows up people go OMG those old villains are crap! THIS NEW GUY IS DA BOMB! AWESOME! HE MUST BE THE STRONGEST OF ALL OF THEM!

At the series end, I bet Itachi, Orochimaru, and the AL are still going to be the final and strongest trio of villains.


----------



## Neji (Jun 30, 2006)

> At the series end, I bet Itachi, Orochimaru, and the AL are still going to be the final and strongest trio of villains.


 
nope sorry, itachi is my fav character but i gotta face the facts 

Itachi is gonna end up being a blind, chuunin level, possibly have some permanent damage from a previous battle making him weak (since there is no one alive who can beat him at his current level anyway)

Orichimaru is gonna end up NOT getting sasuke's body thus making him stay in the old one, while it deteriorates and it starts to reject him and make him weaker

AL, hmm most likely he's gonna end up fighting almost every single character making him weakened out by the time he fights naruto

in a way ando is right, except itachi isn't weak just yet, but eventually him body will diminish and his sight/sharingan will fade away


----------



## Draffut (Jul 1, 2006)

Darku said:
			
		

> I know, what itachi copies is how to expell chakra from one's hand to hit chakra points, he then procceeds to attack the internal organs, for example the heart.



Saringan can't copy energy manipulation like that.  just like Sasuke couldn't copy the Rasengan.



			
				Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> nope sorry, itachi is my fav character but i gotta face the facts
> 
> Itachi is gonna end up being a blind, chuunin level, possibly have some permanent damage from a previous battle making him weak (since there is no one alive who can beat him at his current level anyway)
> 
> ...



Agreed, but he did say 'trio of VILLIANS" they will most liekly be the big final villans, an most powerful enemies our protagonists need to face.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 1, 2006)

I agree with ando 100%


----------



## homer simpson (Jul 1, 2006)

hey can someone give me a link for ando vs lotu thread?


----------



## Kisame. (Jul 1, 2006)

andoliveira4 said:
			
		

> actually this is the real simulation



cmon now woofie admit it. This pwned the thread


----------



## monkey~prince (Jul 1, 2006)

hey everyone, there's no use arguing with ando. he's obviously just flame-baiting. let the mods handle this one. arguing with him is like arguing with yourself. you can't win.


----------



## KonohagakureWeasel (Jul 1, 2006)

Well, seeing as this is my first post, hi everyone. =)

Anyway, to the topic at hand.

In the referenced fight between Kakashi et al, and Itachi + Kisame, Itachi was playing it smart when he fled the scene. He had already subdued Kakashi, probably the greatest threat at the time, with little difficulty, IIRC. However, he knew that, had the fight continued, he would have been involved in the nasty proposition of fighting much of the Konoha defense forces. 

As we well know, Konoha has produced many of the more powerful ninjas in the series (Yondaime, Sandaime, Jiraiya, Tsunade, etc.). The "missing nins" also are tremendously powerful (Itachi himself, Orochimaru). As a result, Itachi would know that, against the pooled defense force of Konoha, he and Kisame would have little chance at surviving.

 This also would not follow the standard "stealth" tactics of Akatsuki when finding Jinchuuriki, as seen in other encounters with them throughout the series. For example, in the most recent issue with Hiden and Kakuzu, besides the Jinchuuriki, how many other ninjas are seen? Also, with the assault on the Country of Sand, Sasori and Deidara maintained their stealth cover for as long as possible until they confronted Gaara.  

Itachi and Kisame, in this instance, had their cover blown by three Jounin-level nins, and knew that, considering the level of nins they were fighting, and their location, they would not be able to dispose of them quickly enough to prevent retaliation, certainly not quick enough to disable Naruto and kidnap him. 

Now, moving on to the point about the fight with Jiraiya. If memory serves, Itachi had just used the MS when Jiraiya unpleasantly placed him in the stomach of a massive frog. Consider the options:

1) Stay and fight with Jiraiya, a tremendously powerful ninja in his own right, in  an extremely hostile environment, wherein you would have to use the majority of the skills known to you to defeat him. 

2) Escape by use of the Amaterasu, and bide your time.

The choice of the two above is tremendously obvious. Even if you (as Itachi) somehow manage to defeat Jiraiya, the fight with him may have left you with too little Chakra to use the Amaterasu, possibly dooming you to an unpleasant death inside of a frog. IIRC, after the escape from Jiraiya, there was a scene wherein Itachi (or was it Kisame) said something about how Itachi was near his breaking point, in terms of stamina. Judging from what we know about the regular Sharingan, it draws alot of power, to the point that pre-skip, Kakashi was reluctant to use it. 

The evidence we have suggests that MS is exponentially more powerful, and more draining. We know that it is more powerful, and, although it is a different type of MS, if it is a MS at all, Kakashi's overuse of it drained him to a ludicrous extent.

Thus it seems that it would be highly dangerous, near suicidal for Itachi and Kisame to fight it out in such a situation. Last time I checked, that wasn't being weak, that was using your head, which can be considered an extremely important factor in the strength/weakness of a ninja. For example, Sasori's extreme overconfidence, even when faced with two foes who were nearly his perfect enemies, designed to beat him, may have ended up to be his downfall. 

Now, on to the drawings... I LOL'ed when I saw them the first time.

Once again, IIRC, Amaterasu is considered, by me at least, to be the strongest flame known to man. I mean, it burned its way out of a frog which Jiraiya himself believed to be impenetrable. Kaiten is useful at repelling such objects as kunai, shuriken, etc. I would seriously doubt that it could deflect such a flame. However, perhaps it can, I, for one, dont know enough about the mechanics of the Kaiten to say whether or not.

Also, we really have not seen enough of Itachi fighting at his full potential. When confronted with an enemy who is his equal, in a 1v1 situation, we would really not know what other jutsu's he can pull out. I would equate him to Orochimaru in this respect. There were alot of things in the fight against Kyuubi Naruto where I had to step back and say, "WTF? Orochimaru is BS!". But he still came out with more and more new tricks. Itachi may be like that. With his MS, he may know many, MANY more jutsus than what we have seen out of him, and with his hand seal speed, he may be able to catch enemies completely off guard. 

I dont think that we will see many of the characters full abilities until they are faced with a life-or-death situation, where a single fight will determine the outcome of the character's fate. Thus, I dont think we can really say for sure exactly where Itachi places, but I, for one, believe him to be near the top of the ranks, under the AL, and possibly one other.

Anyway... long speech off. Whether or not this changes anyones mind, is up to the individuals. I am just throwing these points out there, trying to speak from my (relatively) good knowledge of Naruto.

This has been the Weasel's first post. =)


----------



## Darku (Jul 1, 2006)

Draffut said:
			
		

> Saringan can't copy energy manipulation like that.  just like Sasuke couldn't copy the Rasengan.



Sharingan can make the user understand how an attack functions, and then, if the user is as skilled as the one who used the attack in the areas needed to execute the attack properly, the sharingan user can execute the attack.

We don't know if sasuke copied the rasengan or not, but he could see the three steps needed to do it, however, if his chakra flow was to the opposite side of naruto's the rasengan he wouldn't be able to do it unless he realized this. Other limitations to him could be necessary amount of chakra to use rasengan, and the needed train to maintain the compressed ball of chakra in his hand.

In the same way, naruto could learn chidori, not using his eyes of course, he could be taught, but his limitations would be the absence of sharingan to evade the counter.

Sharingan is like a self teaching eye, per se.


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jul 1, 2006)

hmm... i slightly agree with ando on the part itachi cant decimate a country as fast as the others.
however, seeing hes the master of 1on1, its forgivable.
rite now, anyone can say that if u do not look at itachi's eyes, the tsukiyomi 's wasted. but he does have amaterasu, u noe....
the only prob is i don noe the range of it, is it a straight line blast or fan-shape? 
certainly hes not the weakest, its juzt that hes not equipped to kill en mass


----------



## Draffut (Jul 1, 2006)

Darku said:
			
		

> Sharingan can make the user understand how an attack functions, and then, if the user is as skilled as the one who used the attack in the areas needed to execute the attack properly, the sharingan user can execute the attack.
> 
> We don't know if sasuke copied the rasengan or not, but he could see the three steps needed to do it, however, if his chakra flow was to the opposite side of naruto's the rasengan he wouldn't be able to do it unless he realized this. Other limitations to him could be necessary amount of chakra to use rasengan, and the needed train to maintain the compressed ball of chakra in his hand.
> 
> ...



Rasengan is alot like Tsunade/Sakura super strength or opening the 8 gates.  you can get a general idea of how it works by watching it, but beign able to actually implement it and use it at all is really a whole different ballgame.  

On the other hand, you can watch and memorize most "normal" jutsu that use seals, which is what Sharingan does.  Once you learn those, thats all there is to it.  the only way to impove that particular technique is to pour more chakra into it.


----------



## Denisu (Jul 1, 2006)

andoliveira4 said:
			
		

> Sasori can erase a country
> Kisame can erase a continent with a giant tsunami of 500m at 300km/h
> Dediara can blow a village
> Kakuzo can stop a biju made of flames with his hands without get hurt
> ...



Just die, slowly and painfuly.


----------



## DMC (Jul 1, 2006)

Well that was a fun read...I think someone is trying a little hard, but I have to say the thread didn't dissappoint.

Even trolling can be made into an artform.

Unfortunatly I have to give this thread 2/10


----------



## Lammy (Jul 1, 2006)

Hawhaw, I am slightly amused by this thread title as people browse the main page of NarutoForums.

Anime only watches or people who aint read the chapter yet will be flustering at that thread title's statement.


----------



## kyubi256 (Jul 1, 2006)

We've never seen Itachi suffer a "real" fight yet so you can't say he's the worst. And you said Sasori is better? he lost to Sakura and the old lady, who Itachi can kill in less than 1 second.



			
				andoliveira4 said:
			
		

> *Itachi can...well....he run from Gai, he run from jiraya and draw with kakashi *



You are right he did leave when Gai came and he didn't fight Jiraya either but lets look at it through this point of view...

VS Jiraya = he destroyed Jiraya's "undestroyable" frog stomach and also used a technique that even scared Jiraya... Jiraya didn't know what that black fire was and he himself was a little afraid of it.

VS Kakashi = Sure it was a draw. If you call Kakashi going into a tandrum for 3 days a draw then it was a draw. Kakashi was as good as dead after the fight, he couldn't move his body at all...


----------



## Neji (Jul 1, 2006)

> VS Kakashi = Sure it was a draw. If you call Kakashi going into a tandrum for 3 days a draw then it was a draw. Kakashi was as good as dead after the fight, he couldn't move his body at all...


 

tieing with kakashi at 30% is equivalent to being 3 times better than him, without MS


----------



## QuoNina (Jul 2, 2006)

andoliveira4 said:
			
		

> I thought: "This tree is suspect"...its yamato there, he was spying Sai.


 LoL. I should try to read your threads. But there are too many of them. :S

Actually I like to think Itachi is on higher level just because the way the author portrays what a genius he is and he is gonna fight against the main characters. He would supposedly survive until later, if he will be defeated at all. He did not get into serious fights because it takes too much trouble, considering he is in downtown Konoha. 

He is also orieted toward his mission, and... if you _really _push it, he _might _still have some sympathy to his fellows. 

It's more intriguing to think why Itachi is still very submissive in Akatsuki despite he's strong.


----------



## Suu (Jul 2, 2006)

Jonas said:
			
		

> Such a flamebait ando. I feel sorry for you.
> 
> I might as well pull a nice quote as an answer to this thread:
> 
> "Don't argue with fools. They'll only drag you down to their level and beat you with experience"


Amen to that!

I've learnt to ignore ando's threads, although sometimes I find myself so angry I must respond!

rawr! ~_~


----------



## lazyeyeZ0o (Jul 2, 2006)

Dediara said that kakashi can cast a genjutsu on *itachi* and should look out for.

kisame said he would lose to jiraya but itachi might be able to win

orochimaru said itachi is the reason he left akasuki.

for someone who is the weakest of the akasuki, is feared by all his fellow akasuki members


----------



## Shodai Kage (Jul 2, 2006)

This topic is absolutely silly.  Obviously designed to generate a senseless argument about Itachi's capabilities.  The simple fact is Itachi is the most powerful villain in Naruto.  One on One he will not lose to anyone.  That includes Orochimaru and the AL.  You can make the argument that he takes orders from the AL but think about it for a second.  WHAT ELSE DOES HE HAVE TO DO WITH HIS TIME?  

He killed off his entire clan to test his power and left only one person alive.  His little brother.  And he left him alive for the sole purpose of being able to face another Uber-Sharingan user later in life.  It has been clearly stated that Itachi will not lose to anyone unless they have the sharingan. 

Look at the facts.  He was close to being the strongest Konoha shinobi when he was around 13 yrs. old.  Slaughtered his clan and proceeded to join up with 9 other S-class ninja that can do ungodly amounts of damage on their own.  He spent years with them walking around with an activated 3 tomoe Sharingan.  At this point Itachi's arsenal of high-powered techniques is probably off the charts.  We have NEVER seen him go all out.  Not even close.  To say that he is the weakest is completely idiotic.  In all honesty he is probably beyond the scope of what we can imagine at this point.  Only Kishi knows what Itachi is capable of.

All that said, don't misunderstand me.  I believe he is the most powerful villain but that does not make him the main villain.  Itachi is there to be Sasuke's final conflict.  AL will end up being Naruto's final enemy.  That makes AL the most dangerous, prominent, whatever you wanna call him villain.  Itachi is kind of secondary to him story-wise.  And we aren't gonna talk about Orochimaru.  He is probably gonna die soon.  Then Itachi.  Then AL.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 2, 2006)

> Kakuzo can stop a biju made of flames with his hands without get hurt


 
Had it been Itachi, there flaming paw wouldent have been there in the first place. Itachi is a decendant of Uchiha Madara, who could apparently supress the power of even the Kyuubi. An Uchiha is so far the forst possible match-up for any Jinchuuriki


----------



## SleepingDisaster (Jul 2, 2006)

even a very old woman kill an akatsuki, how can you think itachi is the weakest??

akatsuki just gather criminals from anywhere and replace the dead one with the new one, itachi is one of them, so just like a circle in organization


----------



## tekknopirate (Jul 2, 2006)

How would Itachi stop a village?



it would probbly look something like that. And The topic creator should go watch episode 131 again. To see itachi do it without the MS.


----------



## FartyFarty PoopyPants (Jul 2, 2006)

andoliveira4 said:
			
		

> actually this is the real simulation



Winner.



Darku has been owned by Ando's bullet proof logic.


----------



## Woozie (Jul 2, 2006)

My brain just broke.


----------



## Codename: L (Jul 2, 2006)

Shouldn't this thread be closed??


----------



## Oglethorpe (Jul 2, 2006)

This thread like many on these forums is filled with nothing but conjecture


----------



## Aman (Jul 2, 2006)

Sasori can erase a country - Any strong ninja can defeat any random country.

Kisame can erase a continent with a giant tsunami of 500m at 300km/h - Since when do Tsunamis drown continents? And ninjas can walk on water, you're just making up the 500 m and 300 km/h.

Dediara can blow a village - Omg, Ando's actually right about something! 

Kakuzo can stop a biju made of flames with his hands without get hurt - First of all, it was not the bijuu he fought, he fought the jinchuuriki that used Niibi's chakra, it was not made of flames and he was with Hidan (though he probably wouldn't need him).

Hidan probably won that battle vs full sized Niibi - First you said Kakuzu did it, then you say Hidan did it.


----------



## call to arms (Jul 2, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Itachi is more of a solo guy, I think. He could solo any one of the people you listed. He can do small groups of skilled ninjas (Uchiha Clan), but probably not an entire country like Sasori. Sasori is geared for mass destruction, Itachi isn't.
> 
> However, one Amaterasu, and Sasori is dead.
> 
> Itachi > any single ninja, except Sandaime Prime, and perhaps AL.



And exactly what does Sandaime have to stop Itachi's Amaterasu?


----------



## Shiron (Jul 2, 2006)

tekknopirate said:
			
		

> How would Itachi stop a village?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


So... Itachi would stop a village by using practically all of his chakra to beat one person? That's not very convincing, especially when it's a clip from a video game that showed several jutsus he's never used in the manga or anime.


----------



## qOcOp (Jul 2, 2006)

itachi can go "look into my eyes"

and u die. thats much much much much cooler than all those things u just listed.


----------



## Oglethorpe (Jul 2, 2006)

qOcOp said:
			
		

> itachi can go "look into my eyes"
> 
> and u die. thats much much much much cooler than all those things u just listed.



except what you just typed makes no sense


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 2, 2006)

This is the best thread in months. i just  so many times it's incredible.

Also, Darku and ando drawings are rep material



> declare all battledome fights should be argued in this manner from this day forth



I agree.

Now on topic: I disagree Itachi being the weakest cause MS is just the best trump card in the series so far. Enough to be stronger than all the Akatsuki members. Also Itachi is at least at Kakashi level of general skills, power, stamina, etc.

P.S: Even if you disagree you must admit ando's threads pwns that forum, badly I must add.


----------



## Sara (Jul 2, 2006)

Nuh-uh!!! Itachi's the best! 
meon't listen to them Itachi, ur cool! 
Itachi:  GAH!?!?!?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jul 2, 2006)

Like I said in another thread:


> ^I want to see you argue with Andoliviera4...wow that could be fun.


Yay, let the blind fanboyism rage!


----------



## earthshine (Jul 2, 2006)

oh my god..........


I can't belive this, it is not possible......


I agree with this. OH MY GOD I AGREE WITH THIS!!!!


MAY GOD HAVE MERCY ON MY SOUL!!!


----------



## Thor4x (Jul 2, 2006)

Oh my god,

This post, it's making me quite mad. Itachi is the best .
You guys are all mean


----------



## The Fourth Hokage (Jul 2, 2006)

um, nothing's official about this post.


----------



## dregoth (Jul 2, 2006)

andoliveira4 said:
			
		

> I loose my hopes in this clan



O wait...u're quoting Itachi himself.


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jul 2, 2006)

haha i cant believe how many people takes this seriously...


----------



## nabbe (Jul 2, 2006)

"Don't argue with fools. They'll only drag you down to their level and beat you with experience"

Best Quote ive heard this far.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Jul 2, 2006)

andoliveira4 said:
			
		

> Sasori can erase a country
> Kisame can erase a continent with a giant tsunami of 500m at 300km/h
> Dediara can blow a village
> Kakuzo can stop a biju made of flames with his hands without get hurt
> ...



Lol, I lol'd.


----------



## coriander (Jul 2, 2006)

ouch! well, wait till you see Itachi unleash! bet you'd eat your words..  ahehehe


----------



## Sara (Jul 2, 2006)

I agree with Thor4x, ITACHI RULES!!! 

AAAAAGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SPIDERS SPIIIIIIIIDDDEEEERRRRSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deidara_rocks_my_socks (Jul 2, 2006)

From my own logic, 

It'd be a tad difficult to fight a ninja of whom the only part of their body you could look at without possibly dying is their feet. 

In my opinion that's pretty strong. 



Just me though .


----------



## Zhero (Jul 2, 2006)

lol, Even I have to admit Itachi owns


----------



## killuahxh (Jul 3, 2006)

Ando... Once again... Wow...

You clearly go against everything Kishimoto is for... But! Kishimoto is the
author, thus making this theory shit>not shit... But thats a little ruff...

Itachi's Taijutsu is just about the best we've seen... Even your "god" Neji's
taijutsu can't defeat him in taijutsu...

Itachi has over 1000+ jutsu(we assume) and can copy any jutsu anytime of
a certain capacity.

Itachi can prodict movement and is one of the fasted ninjas in the series,
probably only beat by Yondaime(in speed I mean)... 

Then we put the icing on the cake... Itachi has MS...

Really, and this will be takening offensively by some... But we could say
Itachi is an upgraded version of Sandiame(Sarutobi)... 

Also... Itachi doesn't have a small stamina capacity, he just uses alot of
chakra with MS... Nothing says he can't last a long time if he does not use
it...

And this my be taking as flame towards you... But it bothers me how you
write things like it's the positive... That isn't a theory, it's your made up facts
trying to prove something so far fetched... I dislike that... I really wish you'd
put JOKE on your thread titles. I, for your sake, hope you are just kidding
around.


----------



## Kabuto_o (Jul 3, 2006)

1000 exploding kage bunshins over and over that explodes at the same time should ruin a whole country. He's already really strong without his MS, fighting agains 2 jounins including kakashi like it was nothing. He was playing with them from the very start, but still used MS to proove the difference.


----------



## atom (Jul 3, 2006)

Naruto could take out a country.. big deal, taking out a country is easy. Taking out a hidden village is something else.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 3, 2006)

Codename: L said:
			
		

> Shouldn't this thread be closed??


Ah.

It has run it's course, and ando isn't going to bother with it anymore.


----------

